# Database Discussions > Reporting Services >  How to repeat data in grouped cells?

## redss55

When I add row groups with an expression in the last column (=CountRows()) I get a report that looks like this:



```
DATE       PRODUCT      COUNT
july 1     red shirt    3
           white shirt  7
july 2     red shirt    12
           white shirt  14
```

When I export to excel, the first column is not repeated.  I want it to repeat like this instead while retaining the 

grouping in the exported file:



```
DATE       PRODUCT      COUNT
july 1     red shirt    3
july 1     white shirt  7
july 2     red shirt    12
july 2     white shirt  14
```

Is there a way to do that?

----------

